# 86 HB 4x4 misses @ high rpms



## fishinwitha510 (Jul 29, 2007)

hello, my name is Joe and im from NC. i just purchased 1986 nissan 4x4 king cab with 94,000K its a 5spd. its the carborated inline4 with 8 sparkplugs and it says elecrto injection on the air cleaner. if you drive the truck like a grandma through 1-5000 rmp it runs great, but when you floor it it goes smoothly up to 2,000rpm then sputters really bad until about 3,500 rpm the smooths back out. also the tach. is all over the place? i dont know what to do. i really could use the help, thanks alot regaurds Joe.

my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That's actually fuel injected. It has a TBI. Given it a tune-up lately? What's been done to troubleshoot your problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like one of the sides of your ignition system may be cutting out. Inspect the cap, rotor and wires...especially looking for a signs of a small hole burned in the rotor that may cause crossfiring. ALways use genuine Nissan or NGK ignition parts, especially with the cap & rotor, as aftermarket parts tend to be problematic on these dual ignition system setups. The next thing I would do is swap the coil wires between the two ignition coils and road test and see if there is a change in performance. If so, you probably have a failing ignition coil or power transister and you'll need to isolate it to the intake or exhaust side ignition.


----------

